
Cryptography That Can’t Be Hacked - digital55
https://www.quantamagazine.org/how-the-evercrypt-library-creates-hacker-proof-cryptography-20190402/
======
olliej
Ok, so the title is misleading.

There’s no new crypto here, so it’s susceptible to the same attacks as
rsa,ecc, etc.

The claim appears to be a formal proof of no side channel leaks. I’d need much
more time and interest to try and understand the mechanisms they use to
prevent such leaks :)

